# Videos of our turbo Spec V!q



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~grill/dion/1.wmv
http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~grill/dion/2.wmv


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

trav, excellent work.

that sound give me goosebumps all over!

how come his lights are on in the second half and his cluster lights arent on? Or maybe im just seeing things...

You should really grab soem more footage during the day when we can see whats going on!


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

ah cool vid's although u should get some outside of the car footage to let us see how it looks like ......like the whole car


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

torque steering pwns travis!!!

very excellent work, i got thrown back in my computer chair when boost hit


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Certainly would like to see some 1/4 mile runs.


----------



## Trav4011 (May 1, 2002)

It trapped 110mph at 10.5-11psi of boost.. I won't tell you what the E.T. was.... I had a 2.4 60 ft time if that gives you any idea.. 
Travis


----------

